# michael zammataro feeder futter



## Carphunter2401 (18. Mai 2012)

lohnt sich das futter zu kaufen??, dachte an das spezial brassen. (seine fänge mal dahin gestellt).

nächsten monat gehts zum hege fischen ,ziel fisch ist brasse  köder werden hauptsächlich würmer im futter sein.

das futter wird in einem ca 2m tiefen see gefischt,wasser ist zimlich trüb ,brassen,karpfen,rotaugen sind die hauptfische das fischen geht von sa 8-23 uhr so 5-11 uhr.



würde mich über  erfahrungen freuen


----------



## Der-Graf (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: michael zammataro feeder futter*

Habe am Rhein meine besten Feederergebnisse auf Zammataro-Futter, verfeinert mit nem Erdbeeraromapulver, ebenfalls von Zammataro. Ist aber sicher vom Gewässer abhängig. Da hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## der mit der angel (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: michael zammataro feeder futter*

Hallo

ich Fische immer mit dem *Zammataro Feeder-Mix-Gold *
kann ich nur empfehlen TOP !!!

gruß Tino


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: michael zammataro feeder futter*

welches der beiden futter ist besser fur die seen fischrei geeignet  brassen,feeder gold?ß 

oder kombeniert ihr beide futter sorten ?


----------



## der mit der angel (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: michael zammataro feeder futter*

ich benutze das feeder gold immer für´s seen angeln, und habe es bis jetzt immer pur benutzt und kann nur sagen top.
habe es mit method und normal feeder benutzt 
gruß


----------



## Molke-Drink (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: michael zammataro feeder futter*

Black Sultan soll auch sehr sehr gut sein.....


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: michael zammataro feeder futter*

Black Sultan ist nicht schlecht, sehr Karamelartig, eigentlich schon fast fertig zum Gebrauch, nur mit dem Wasser sollte man da etwas aufpassen, hat eine derbe Bindung wenn man es überdosiert.

Feedermix Gold ist auch sehr gut, da kan man noch einiges dran "basteln" fängt aber auch pur gut.

Eigentlich sind die Mixe von Zammataro sehr gut, es ist immer eher Tages und Gewässerabhängig zu betrachten.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: michael zammataro feeder futter*

nach langen überlegen und googeln ,hab ich mich für  feeder gold endschieden.
 als zusätze hab ich  , t3 birdfood red,kara brassin,   spekulatius       und  hanf bestellt.


kann ich das kara brassin mit dem spekulatius  mischen ? oder ist die dosierung dan zu hoch?.


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: michael zammataro feeder futter*

Nur Versuch macht klug, vorsichtig dosieren, sonst wird das wie wie mit Hanf überdosieren


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: michael zammataro feeder futter*

also den zusatzt spekulatius lieber weg lassen??

hab jetzt karabrasen rein gemacht 5g aufs kg,da ich das futter noch nie gefischt habe.
kann ich beide zusätzte rein machen,oder ist das zu hoch dosiert


----------



## Eltonxxl (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: michael zammataro feeder futter*

Moin, 

bestellt ihr das Zammataro Futter im Internet, oder hat euer örtlicher Händler das auf Lager? 

Vielen Dank vorab. 

Gruss
Elton


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: michael zammataro feeder futter*

habs über nen bekannten mir besorgen lassen,sonst internet


----------



## Der-Graf (12. Juni 2012)

Eltonxxl schrieb:
			
		

> bestellt ihr das Zammataro Futter im Internet, oder hat euer örtlicher Händler das auf Lager?



Mein Händler (Angelsport Bonn) hat meist einige Sorten auf Lager. Scheint allerdings ein gefragtes Futter zu sein, denn es kommt öfter vor, dass es ausverkauft ist.


----------

